# Looking for a new home?



## dwndrgn (Sep 15, 2006)

Neil Gaiman pointed this page out on his online journal.

http://www.bendshire.com/

I can see many a movie being filmed in these homes...even though as Neil says, Tolkein is probably spinning in his grave (or laughing his head off, one of the two).


----------



## carrie221 (Sep 15, 2006)

They are very pretty but also very expansive... they are pretty though


----------



## nixie (Sep 15, 2006)

Very pretty, like Dwndrgn says I'm sure they will be used in lots of movies.


----------



## Alia (Sep 15, 2006)

I wonder if there is much head room, if your not hobbit that is?


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 15, 2006)

Alia, that made me laugh.  I'm imagining people buying their dreamhome and then later finding out that they don't even fit in the doorway!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Sep 15, 2006)

I think John showed me an ad for these houses a while back -- they're quite expensive.

Otherwise ... I'd be there.


----------



## carrie221 (Sep 15, 2006)

Well as soon as I win the lottery I will be there with all of you  

About the headroom I am only 5'5" so it should be okay


----------



## Nesacat (Sep 20, 2006)

The need to rob one or maybe several banks is increasing dramatically.


----------



## Joel007 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'll help! oops I just incriminated myself as an accomplice electronically. oh well, you do the planning i'll do the work. 

Maybe we should just get a cargo chopper and airlift the house out


----------



## Nesacat (Sep 20, 2006)

That might work Joel. Or we might want to ask Chris about his dimensional tunnels. Quite useful they are in cases like these.


----------



## Paige Turner (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm willing to bet that the first thing people will do—once they move into this idyllic Shirelike community—is build big old six-foot-high fences around their property.


----------



## scalem X (Sep 20, 2006)

Well my apartment is also hobbit size, the rent is cheap though.


----------



## carrie221 (Sep 20, 2006)

Joel007 said:
			
		

> I'll help! oops I just incriminated myself as an accomplice electronically. oh well, you do the planning i'll do the work.
> 
> Maybe we should just get a cargo chopper and airlift the house out


 
If you two need any help with the "project" I would be willing to help


----------



## The DeadMan (Sep 22, 2006)

carrie221 said:
			
		

> If you two need any help with the "project" I would be willing to help


*I'm willing to be the Wheelman! *


----------



## murphy (Sep 23, 2006)

In today's market for homes, these homes are not that expensive.  There was a plain old tract house that was selling for $500,000 in the San Fernando.  Nothing special and not nearly as nice as these homes.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Sep 23, 2006)

No, not a high price for some parts of California.  But prices in Oregon are usually much, much lower.


----------



## j d worthington (Sep 27, 2006)

Okay... I'm in on the heist (or is it caper? I never can keep track of which term is in vogue anymore....). But if I get chronic headaches from banging my head on the beams.... somebody's going to be looking at an awful big medical bill..... (Hmmm. Cat, I think it's gonna have to be several.....)


----------



## Redhawk (Sep 28, 2006)

I like that they used "green" construction...and true OR usually has a fair number of less expensive homes that are nice...but they also have some as much or more than these.

I could easily like these a bunch.


----------



## The Ace (Oct 4, 2006)

Only In America !!!!


----------



## carrie221 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey we all could buy up the whole lot and have our own little chronicles community there


----------

